# Face shots ... requesting quick replies



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I am still working out what is the best cut on Poppy. I feel we're getting there with his body, tummy and legs, but I am still unsure about his face and head.

I have not cut his ears at all, and we have left all of the hair around his eyes and face, and have quit trying to trim out the stains. BUT ... when I look back at one of his pics where we had trimmed his face down some (see below), I am thinking I much prefer that look ... and it is easier to keep clean.

So, can you guys show me your pup's face shots ... just to help me with ideas on what direction I'd like to go. And, feel free to chime in on the pros and cons of cutting his face hairs back.

NOTE: We are scheduled for a holiday photo shoot tomorrow, so we have an appt. with the groomer at 5:00 this afternoon, and I can't figure out whether to trim his face or leave it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a recent shot of him, to give you an idea of the length of his ears and beard now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love how he is in the first shot ... he looks morelike a puppy , but hes cute any which way..


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the cut in your first shot. Rocky has a cute cut too (a little longer on the face) Maybe his mom will post. I'm always changing Aolani's look. Below is his latest cut










Here it is without the flash - we went shorter on teh face and ears and kept the body a little longer


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! He looks so cute with the puppy cut. How about something like this? I've had this photo saved on my laptop for awhile now. It's so cute!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I also like the cute puppy cut look on him. Shorter ears, shorter bear - lets see his handsome face.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*first picture*

Poppy looks awsome in both pictures, I prefer the fist one though. My advise, take him the groomers. I just finished BUTCHERING poor Cappi's face I feel so bad :blush: thank God he still has his bangs otherwise OUUCH!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jules, here's what's been a good length for Tyler's face and yes we do keep his hair trimmed around his eyes. The hairs were getting in his eyes when they were longer and the staining was worse and more noticeable. I also think when his face hair gets longer he doesn't look as puppyish and happy. JMO on my guy. Good luck. Can't wait to see pix of Poppy with his cut.

















I just quickly took this now. Tyler had his haircut last night


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Question .... what if I do sort of a modified version of the first pic ... but keep his ears long ... do you think that would look silly?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I never cut Star's facial hair, and only trimmed the ends on the crown, ears. When we were "on the road", I found it easier to have him in a full coat. It's all what you prefer. As you can see here his ears and beard were even when he was taken out of the long coat. I really don't care for the perpetual puppy look, but again it's preference.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had Kitzel's hair cut in preparation for the up-coming possible surgery---so his is longer than the puppycut in your first shot---but I REALLY like that first shot and may go in that direction before Christmas. HE IS SO, SO CUTE! I think that they get the beard so dirty otherwise that they look unkempt! I say whatever is easiest for you and where he feels comfortable. Kitzel used to like grooming but is into adolescence now so "no" is his favorite word! He has a very silky coat, very straight so don't want the body hair too short, but he does lift his leg so shorter hair on the legs is nice. The good thing is that his hair grows very fast so if I get tired of this cut then it grows quickly. 
Please post photos soon---I have an appt. in early Dec. so am open to a "new look."


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I think he would look cute with his face short and his ears longer. That's how Terra looks now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

missiek said:


> I think he would look cute with his face short and his ears longer. That's how Terra looks now.


This is a BEAUTIFUL cut but it looks (IMHO) feminine to me. I would love to have a little girl w/this cut! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

missiek said:


> I think he would look cute with his face short and his ears longer. That's how Terra looks now.


Oh, wow! She is beautiful!!

But, now I'm thinking that might make him look too much like a girl ... with the ears almost looking like pig tails??

Thank you so much for posting the pic ... I had no idea what a short face and long ears would look like.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Question .... what if I do sort of a modified version of the first pic ... but keep his ears long ... do you think that would look silly?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules


 
I think that would look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Poppy in the first picture! It seems like it would be much easier to keep clean too. He looks like such a little man!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Cutie Patootie said:


> I love Poppy in the first picture! It seems like it would be much easier to keep clean too. He looks like such a little man!!!


Thanks Becky!! My problem is that I don't want to have him in just a plain puppy cut ... I wanted him to be a little unique. But in that search, he keeps looking scrappier and scrappier. :blink: ROFL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at the picture of Archie in Pat's siggy (The A Team). He looks masculine and has long ears and short face.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Look at the picture of Archie in Pat's siggy (The A Team). He looks masculine and has long ears and short face.


Let me go find her.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, found Archie, and I think this might really be what I'm going for!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lovingmal said:


> Wow! He looks so cute with the puppy cut. How about something like this? I've had this photo saved on my laptop for awhile now. It's so cute!


This is similar to what I did on Rylee,since he's a boy it really looks cute on him and shows off his tiny little face and big eyes. Also keeps his face cleaner and keeps the hair out of his eyes. I did trim his bangs short,where this shot shows the bangs put into a bow.
I haven't done it to the girls since I like putting bows in their hair.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Oh, wow! She is beautiful!!
> 
> But, now I'm thinking that might make him look too much like a girl ... with the ears almost looking like pig tails??
> 
> ...


I didn't see this one when I posted,but this is much closer to what I did w/ Rylee,except a little longer beard. I like this,since it can be for a boy or a girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe too late now, but how about Crystals Jett cut. He is adorable like that.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad I could help. Now -- we need to see the pictures of Poppy when he gets back from the groomers.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that he looks lovely in both shots - he's a very handsome fellow


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Maybe too late now, but how about Crystals Jett cut. He is adorable like that.


If it were a girl, Lola would be my choice hands down! Lola has a look like none other. All Malts are adorable, but Lola takes the gold, in my opinion.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> If it were a girl, Lola would be my choice hands down! Lola has a look like none other. All Malts are adorable, but Lola takes the gold, in my opinion.:wub:


Oh wow! thank you so much


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Thanks Becky!! My problem is that I don't want to have him in just a plain puppy cut ... I wanted him to be a little unique. But in that search, he keeps looking scrappier and scrappier. :blink: ROFL
> 
> HUGz! Jules



Oh Jules, after what happened last time with Sophie at the groomers, I can definitely sympathize with you. She didn't look anything like the picture's that I took with me. I think Poppy is always adorable no matter what cut he has. I can't wait to see picture's of him. Give him a hug and a smooch from us! :smootch:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> Question .... what if I do sort of a modified version of the first pic ... but keep his ears long ... do you think that would look silly?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules


Thats what I was going to suggest. I think he will look adorable...he does already of course.

Hope we can see pictures after he has been to the groomer. :w00t:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Uploading pics right now ... be back in a few!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

*EDIT: Okay, that didn't work ... just use the link and go view the photos there. Sorry.*

Okay, here you can see how much we took off his beard.










Here you can see we trimmed around his face, and took his beard more round.










And another ... he is wearing his Goth Hoodie from Crystal BTW.










And here's the link to the other pics: 

Poppy 11/05/2010 - Kevin and Julee's Photo Gallery | SmugMug

I've never shared pics from my website as links, so I hope this works. LOL

HUGz and thanks to everyone for all of your input!! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Poppy's new haircut and he's just styling in his Goth Hoodie.:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I love it, he looks very handsome indeed. So cute.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Poppy looks GREAT! OMGoodness, he is so handsome! What a doll!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

What a handsome little man!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that's one of my favorite haircuts, he looks adorable:wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Every time I look at him, I just love it! He just looked so scruffy with the longer beard. Now I can see his precious face! :wub:

Just don't anybody rat me out to his breeder about me trimming his face so much, she doesn't like it. LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I couldn't see any of the pictures.:angry: Not even the link. Don't know why but have little question marks in boxes in your post and nothing to click on in your link to see any pix.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I couldn't see any of the pictures.:angry: Not even the link. Don't know why but have little question marks in boxes in your post and nothing to click on in your link to see any pix.


Susan, what happens when you click on the link?

Poppy 11/05/2010 - Kevin and Julee's Photo Gallery | SmugMug


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Link worked for me. He looks adorable!!! I'm glad you love it too - its so important to get the 'head' just right!!! - I'm very 'precious' about H & D's heads! LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poppy looks super cute like that. :biggrin: what a gorgeous face. The hoodie is fab. too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! I just love his cut! I can see his beautiful face and he looks very handsome


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Poppy's puppy cut. He's really really looks cute! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jules -- he looks wonderful with is new "do" Poppy is such a handsome boy, and I can't wait to see his Christmas photos.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Susan, what happens when you click on the link?
> 
> Poppy 11/05/2010 - Kevin and Julee's Photo Gallery | SmugMug


I get the site I guess but it's just a black screen with some writing and nothing that I can click on to get pix to show. Maybe because I'm on a Mac? But surprised too that the individual shots won't show either.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I get the site I guess but it's just a black screen with some writing and nothing that I can click on to get pix to show. Maybe because I'm on a Mac? But surprised too that the individual shots won't show either.


I am also on a Mac. and get the pics from the site fine, but nothing posted on the thread. If you are on the Ipad then it may not be seen if it is done in flash though, as the mobile devices don't support flash.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Perfect new haircut for your adorable little Poppy.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

your baby boy is adorable :wub: I am sure he will look super adorable in whatever haircut you decide to choose


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oops I responded (above) before realizing that Poppy got his hair cut already!

I saw the pictures and looooved them :wub: what a handsome dude with a very adorable haircut ^_^


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Poppy's new haircut! It suits him perfectly!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I get the site I guess but it's just a black screen with some writing and nothing that I can click on to get pix to show. Maybe because I'm on a Mac? But surprised too that the individual shots won't show either.


Susan, I'm on a Mac too, so that has nothing to do with it. Maybe try clearing your cache and cookies, and then reload your browser. The site does take a second to load.

I'll attach one pic here, just in case you still can't get to it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

awww -Jules, I can finally see that one. :wub::wub: He looks adorable and I love Poppy in that outfit. Is it the one that Jett wore in Crystal's post? Very cute and macho. I love the new cute.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

He is such a cutie!


----------

